# Speed boat cottage June 2015



## Lavino (Jun 28, 2015)

Visited this strange house with @woopashoopaa after a failed previous visit with @lucan this house has been abandoned for quite a few years with the looks of it. But has remained totally untouched with so much still left behind .i don't know any history of the house. But was full with personal stuff. And lots of sheds in the garden and a speed boat. Here's some photos I took from the visit...


----------



## Greenbear (Jun 28, 2015)

It's almost as if the previous occupants popped out for half and hour and didn't come back - interesting stuff


----------



## Lavino (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes it does I don't no what happened there looks like they just disappeared.


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 28, 2015)

This is a cracker, the last shot rounds it off nicely. Well done.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 28, 2015)

This post is amazing! What a cool place; there's so much stuff I'd be in there for hours


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 29, 2015)

Doesn't look as though its been abandoned very long as there is a bottle of CIF used to be called JIF so that's quite recent and there is a Screwfix catalogue. I wonder if the guy went into debt and just did a moonlight flit? Hmmm we'll never know. Nicely photographed and recorded. Like that speedboat.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 29, 2015)

Lots to see here! Speedboat looks in good nick too.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 29, 2015)

Fascinating stuff. The picture of the boat puts it in context nicely. Quite unnerving that when were gone no one cares about the stuff that we really treasured....

That's a tidy little Vespa too. Obviously a Mod/Ska boy used to be in residence.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 29, 2015)

Does strike me as left pretty recently too. Got some cob webs and rusting of the bath, but not a lot + there's no moss on the speed boat or caravan, so it could even be only a year? Maybe less? Guard this one well, the Gyppos would love a poke around in there I bet!


----------



## krela (Jun 29, 2015)

Well Jif became Cif in 2000, so it's at least been cleaned since then.


----------



## Lavino (Jun 29, 2015)

The boat was covered over with its cover I removed it for photo then put it back over it again..


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 29, 2015)

Lavino said:


> The boat was covered over with its cover I removed it for photo then put it back over it again..



Ahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 29, 2015)

Lavino said:


> The boat was covered over with its cover I removed it for photo then put it back over it again..



Ah ha. That solves the mystery. Did you notice any calendars with a date so as to give us a good idea when it was abandoned? Or even the date on that Screwfix catalogue. Just curious.


----------



## Lavino (Jun 29, 2015)

No I didn't think about looking I would say a good few years one of the ceilings in a bedroom a big hole in it and the plants were making there way in through the windows.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice find!and a great treasure trove.I do like the boat,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Malcog (Jun 30, 2015)

They won the speedboat on Bullseye


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow! Lots left to shoot there! Every shot just makes me want to ask more questions. 
Cracking stuff, places like this don't come along every day. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Jul 12, 2015)

Amazing find


----------

